# Sticky  My NH Repair Procedures, Tips and Tricks



## mike10

*Welcome to my thread on New Holland equipment repair and other information you may find of some use. 

If you have any questions, comments, or suggestions, please start a new thread on the machinery forum or PM me. This will make it easier for visitors to find the information they are looking for. Please, do not post questions here or in the following posts.

I have worked on New Holland equipment for 50 years. With retirement beckoning in the near future my goal by starting this thread was to share some of the knowledge I gained over the years. I have seen many an experienced technician retire and their knowledge lost.

As you scroll down this first post you will find a table of contents with links to each post on this thread. 

The following posts reflect how I work and the process I am comfortable with. My way of doing things is not the only way. Regardless of how you choose to work on your equipment, always practice safety first. Wear safety glasses, ear protection and any other safety equipment that is required to do a job safely. Read your operators manuals and follow the recommended procedures for safely working around the piece of equipment. In many of my posts on the round balers you will see the tailgate open. Always lock your tailgate before entering an open bale chamber.

I have posts on tools I have made to make a job easier. You are free to copy those tools, but only for your personal use.

Mike

Table of Contents

Round Baler*

*BR and Prior New Holland Belt Balers*

*Roll Service

Take-up arm roll service 4x6 & 5x6 Balers .* *


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/round-baler-takeup-arm-rolls-90902016-pdf.33249/


*
*Take Up arm roll R&R* *4x5 & 5x5 Balers 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/alternative-method-of-removing-take-up-arm-rolls-pdf.83286/



Take Up Arm Roll Service 4x5 & 5x5 Balers Update https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/repairing-take-up-arm-rolls-on-five-foot-tall-balers-pdf.92527/

Sledge frame and roll service* *


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/sledge-roll-service-pdf.33121/


*
*BR Stationary Roll Repair 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/stationary-roll-repair-3-12-2017-pdf.45410/



600 Series 5 x 6 Round Baler Belt Drive Roll Service 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/600-series-5-x-6-round-baler-belt-drive-roll-service-4-29-2017-pdf.48930/



Removing Top Tailgate Rolls 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/removing-top-tailgate-rolls-9-16-2017-pdf.61154/



Overheating of the Stationary Roll on 700 Series BR Balers 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/overheating-of-the-stationary-roll-7-15-2018-pdf.76664/



Replacing the Sledge Roll Idler on a BR or Roll Belt Baler 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/replacing-the-sledge-idler-gear-on-a-br-and-roll-belt-baler-pdf.87938/




Auto-Wrap and Twine Systems

Auto-Wrap Does not Trip or Trips Late 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/auto-wrap-not-tripping-10-21-2017-pdf.62962/



Auto-Wrap Trips but the Tying Process Does Not Start 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/auto-wrap-will-not-start-pdf.81066/



Auto Wrap Recycling* *


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/auto-wrap-recycling-9162016-pdf.33682/



Twine does not Cut 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/twine-does-not-cut-8-17-2017-pdf.58898/



Update Twine does not Cut 9 16 2017 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/twine-does-not-cut-9-16-2017-pdf.61146/



Twine Tubes do not Return 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/twine-tubes-do-not-return-7-8-2017-pdf.55562/




Net Systems

Net not Cutting or Cutting Cleanly*

*600 Balers 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/net-not-cutting-92816-pdf.34465/


*
*600 Balers Update 8 13 2017 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/net-failed-to-cut-or-net-is-cut-ragged-1-pdf.58642/


*
*BR Balers 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/net-not-cutting-br-baler-pdf.83176/



BR Actuator Stalling 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/br-baler-net-actuator-stalling-10102016-pdf.35241/



Removing Net Spreader Roll from 600 Series Balers 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/removing-the-net-spreader-roll-from-a-600-series-baler-5-29-2017-pdf.51370/



Insufficient Net Coverage on BR and Roll Belt Balers 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/insufficient-net-coverage-of-bale-with-br-and-roll-belt-balers-7-23-2017-pdf.56994/



Sharpening Net Knives 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/sharpening-net-knives-pdf.81420/



Troubleshooting Flow Chart for BR Net Error Message 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/net-troubleshooting-flow-chart-pdf.87946/



Changing the Profile of the Duckbill Net Knife Activation Slot 
https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/changing-duckill-knife-activation-slot-pdf.90943/

Belts

Belt Tracking 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/belt-tracking-10082016-pdf.35137/



Preparing Round Baler Belts for Lacing 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/preparing-round-baler-belts-for-lacing-4-9-2017-pdf.47377/




Pickups

Chain on Left Side of Wide Pickup Comes Off 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/left-pickup-chain-come-off-pdf.57202/



Removing Wide Pickup From 5X6 BR Baler 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/removing-a-wide-pickup-from-a-br-5x6-baler-8-11-2017-pdf.58466/



BR 2.0 Wide Pickup with Center Support Bearing Repair

Pickup Removal 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/removing-the-pickup-pdf.80290/



Disassemble Stuffer 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/disassemble-stuffer1-pdf.80292/



Preparing Stuffer for Assembly 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/preparing-stuffer-for-reassembly1-pdf.80294/



Install the Stuffer 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/install-the-stuffer1-pdf.80296/




Electrical Diagrams

6?0 Round Balers **


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/6x0-electrical-schematic-pdf.36697/


*http://
*6?0 Full Bale Alarm 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/6x0-full-bale-electrical-schematic-pdf.36809/



6?4 and 6?8 Balers Bale Command Plus* *


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/6x4-and-6x8-bale-command-plus-electrical-schematic-pdf.36729/



BR Round Balers Bale Command Plus 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/br-bale-command-6-22-17-pdf.54281/


*
*BR Full Bale Alarm With Bale Shape 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/br-full-bale-alarm-with-bale-shape-pdf.37673/


*
*BR Full Bale Alarm Without Bale Shape 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/br-full-bale-alarm-without-bale-shape-12042016-pdf.38329/



850 Electric Tie Wiring Diagram 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/850-wiring-diagram-pdf.92015/




Troubleshooting

BR Baler Starts Wrapping at any Bale Size 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/br-wrapping-process-starts-automatically-at-any-size-bale-pdf.81328/



Bale Shape Indicator Bars do not Go to Bottom of the Scale after Ejecting a Bale 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/bale-shape-pdf.81506/



BR Baler Operator Panel Will Not Turn On or Alarm Sounds Continuously and No Buttons Function 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/br-operators-panel-will-not-come-on-pdf.85516/




General Information

Follower Roll Scraper Modifications 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/follower-roll-scraper-modifications-1-8-2017-pdf.39794/



BR Baler Preparation 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/br-baler-preparaton-3-18-2017-pdf.45906/



External Alarm for Roll Belt Baler 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/external-full-bale-alarm-for-roll-belt-baler-7-16-2017-pdf.56410/




Roll Belt Balers

Wrapping Systems

Fault Codes 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/fault-codes-pdf.82560/



Strange Problems with Net System 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/strage-roll-belt-problem-pdf.90922/



Net will not start/shreds


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/roll-belt-baler-net-will-not-start-pdf.90960/




Chain Balers

Repairing bale Air Tension System 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/troubleshooting-and-repair-of-the-air-tension-system-on-nh-chain-balers-pdf.91303/



Small Square Baler

Hay dog service* *


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/hay-dogs-09112016-pdf.33457/


*
*Knotter Repair Part 1 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/knotter-repair-part-1-9232016-pdf.34218/



Knotter Repair Part 2 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/knotter-repair-part-2-10022016-pdf.34689/



Knotter Problems

Twine Comes Out of Needle Eye 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/twine-comes-out-of-the-eye-of-the-needle-1-25-2017-pdf.41113/



Replacing the Pickup Drive Belt 565, 570, 575 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/replacing-the-pickup-drive-belt-3-8-2018-pdf.69193/



Replacing the Knife Arm Roller Retained by Peening 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/replacing-the-knife-arm-roller-retained-by-peening-5-26-2018-pdf.74138/



Adjusting Plunger and Knives 500 and BC Series Balers 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/adjusting-plunger-and-knives-500-and-bc-series-6-7-2018-pdf.75098/



Small Baler Slip Clutch Specs 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/sqaure-baler-slip-clutch-specs-10152016-pdf.35545/




Discbine

Constant Velocity Driveline and Repair 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/constant-velocity-universal-joint-drive-shafts-4-1-2017-pdf.47009/



Removing, Disassembly, Assembly, and Installation of a Discbine Cutter Bar

Part 1 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/discbine-cutter-bar-removal-disassembly-and-assembly-part-1-pdf.87360/


*
* Part 2 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/discbine-cutter-bar-removal-disassembly-and-assembly-part-2-pdf.87362/



Repairing a Disc Cutter Bar Module*

*Disassembly 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/repairing-a-disc-cutter-bar-module-diassembly-6-11-2017-pdf_extract-pdf.52890/



Assembly 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/repairing-a-disc-cutter-bar-module-assembly-6-11-2017-pdf_extract-pdf.52898/



1411, 1412, H7230, H7330 Bevel Gearbox Failures 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/1411-1412-h7230-h7330-bevel-gearbox-failue-8-29-2017-pdf.60146/



1411, 1412, H7230, H7330 Bevel Gearbox Repair 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/repairing-a-1411-1412-h7230-h7330-bevel-gearbox-9-7-2017-pdf.60786/



Separating the Cutterbar Where the Drive Shaft is Stuck in the Pinions 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/separating-a-cutter-bar-pdf.70353/



Repairing the Discbine Roll Drive Gearbox 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/repairing-the-discbine-roll-gearbox-5-13-2018-pdf.73138/



Removing Cutter Bar Drive Shaft from 9 and 10 foot Discbines 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/removing-cutter-bar-drvie-shaft-9-and-10-ft-discbines-pdf.84308/


*
*Replacing Left Lower Roll Bearing on 9 ft and 10 ft Discbines 
https://www.haytalk.com/attachments...l-bearing-on-9-and-10-ft-discbines-pdf.91578/

Weasler Brand Over Running Clutch Repair **


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/weasler-over-running-clutch-repair-pdf.92433/


*

*Disc Mower

Hooking up a Disc Mower 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/hooking-up-a-disc-mower-10022016-pdf.34737/



Hooking up a 3pt Hitch Disc Mower Update 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/hooking-up-a-3pt-hitch-disc-mower-5-27-2017-pdf.51378/




Sickle Bar Mower

Replacing Outer Shoe Ledger Plate 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/replacing-outer-shoe-ledger-plates-10-1-2017-pdf.62138/



Rakes

Roll-a-Bar Gearbox Repair 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/roll-a-bar-rake-gearbox-repair-6-27-2017-pdf.54745/




Tools I have made

273 and 310 Feeder Bushing Removal Tool 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/carriage-bushing-removal-tool-12042016-pdf.38321/



Hay Dog Spring Installation Tool 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/hay-dog-spring-installaion-tool-12-19-2016-pdf.38874/



Round Baler Roll Bearing Removal Tool 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/belt-roll-bearing-puller-1-15-2017-pdf.40129/



Stub Guard Alignment Tool 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/stub-guard-alignment-tool-2-6-2017-pdf.42497/
 

*
*Standard Guard Alignment Tool** 
https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/haybine-guard-straightening-tool-pdf.92255/


Skid Loader

Skid loader will not Start 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/loader-will-not-start-6-17-2017-pdf.53729/



Starting Circuit Wiring Schematics*

*LX and Early LS Models with Metal Instrument Panels 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/lx-and-early-ls-with-metal-instrumetn-panels-6-25-2017-pdf.54553/


*
*Late LS Models with Plastic Instrument Panels and LS.B Models 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/late-ls-and-ls-b-wiring-diagrams-6-25-2017-pdf.54754/


*
*Early L100 Models with Rectangular Work Lights 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/early-l100-wiring-diagram-7-1-2017-pdf.55162/



Cab Upgrade L100 with Vertical Work Lights 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/l175-cab-upgrade-drawings-pdf.79532/




Wiring Schematics

L200 Air Conditioner Wiring Schematic 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/l200-series-air-conditioner-wiring-schematic-1-pdf.86502/


*

*Injection Pump Timing*

*Timing a LS180, LS190 for Injection Pump Removal 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/timing-a-ls180-ls190-for-injectin-pump-removal-11-08-2017-pdf.63914/




Grinder Mixer

* *New Holland Grinder Mixer Information 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/new-holland-grinder-mixer-information-12-4-2017-pdf.65306/




How I ......

Remove Sprockets and Pulleys from Tapered Shafts 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/how-to-remove-sprockets-and-pulleys-from-tapered-shafts-2-19-2017-pdf.43762/




General Information

Slip Clutch Maintenance 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/slip-clutch-10152016-pdf.35537/


*
*Sealed Bearings with Locking Collars 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/sealed-bearings-with-locking-collars-7-2-2014-pdf.55178/



Constant Velocity Driveline and Repair 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/constant-velocity-universal-joint-drive-shafts-4-1-2017-pdf.47009/



Replacing Shafts in Metric Drivelines 


https://www.haytalk.com/attachments/replacing-shafts-in-metric-drivelines-11-18-2017-pdf.64186/


*


----------



## mike10

*Sledge roll and sledge roll service*

For an index with links of all the repair procedures in this thread, go to post #1


----------



## mike10

*Hay dog and hay dog spring service*

For an index with links of all the repair procedures in this thread, go to post #1

View attachment Hay Dogs 09112016.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Auto Wrap Recycling*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/

View attachment Auto Wrap Recycling 9162016.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Knotter Repair Part 1*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/

View attachment Knotter Repair Part 1 9232016.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Knotter Repair Part 2*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/

View attachment Knotter Repair Part 2 10022016.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Net not Cutting 6XX Balers*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/

View attachment Net not Cutting 92816.pdf


*Update 8 13 2017
View attachment Net Failed to Cut or Net is cut Ragged 1.pdf
*


----------



## mike10

*Net Actuator Stalling*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/

View attachment BR Baler Net Actuator Stalling 10102016.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Net not Cutting BR Balers*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. https://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/

View attachment Net Not Cutting BR Baler.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Hooking up a Disc Mower*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/

View attachment Hooking up a Disc Mower 10022016.pdf


View attachment Hooking UP a 3pt Hitch Disc Mower 5 27 2017.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Belt Tracking*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/

View attachment Belt Tracking 10082016.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Slip Clutch Maintenance*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/

View attachment Slip Clutch 10152016.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Small Square Baler Slip Clutch Specs*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/

View attachment Sqaure Baler Slip Clutch Specs 10152016.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Round Baler Wiring Schematic*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/

View attachment 6X0 Electrical Schematic.pdf


View attachment 6X0 Full Bale Electrical Schematic.pdf


View attachment 6X4 and 6X8 Bale Command Plus Electrical Schematic.pdf


View attachment BR Bale Command 6 22 17.pdf


View attachment BR Full Bale Alarm with Bale Shape.pdf


View attachment BR Full Bale Alarm Without Bale Shape 12042016.pdf


----------



## mike10

*273 and 310 Feeder carriage bushing removal tool*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/

View attachment Carriage Bushing Removal Tool 12042016.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Hay Dog Spring Installation Tool*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/

View attachment Hay Dog Spring Installaion Tool 12 19 2016.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Follower Roll Scraper Modifications*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/

View attachment Follower Roll Scraper Modifications 1 8 2017.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Round Baler Belt Roll Bearing Removal Tool*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/

View attachment Belt Roll Bearing Puller 1 15 2017.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Twine Comes Out of Needle Eye*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/

View attachment Twine Comes Out of the Eye of the Needle 1 25 2017.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Stub Guard Alignment Tool*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/

View attachment Stub Guard Alignment Tool 2 6 2017.pdf


----------



## mike10

*How I remove sprockets and pulleys from tapered shafts*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/

View attachment How to remove sprockets and pulleys from tapered shafts 2 19 2017.pdf


----------



## mike10

*BR Stationary Roll Repair*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/

View attachment Stationary Roll Repair 3 12 2017.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Things I check when preparing a used BR baler for use.*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/

View attachment BR Baler Preparaton 3 18 2017.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Constant Velocity Driveline and Repair*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/

View attachment Constant Velocity Universal Joint Drive Shafts 4 1 2017.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Preparing Round Baler Belts for Lacing*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/

View attachment Preparing Round Baler Belts for Lacing 4 9 2017.pdf


----------



## mike10

*600 Series 5 x 6 Round Baler Belt Drive Roll Service*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/

View attachment 600 Series 5 x 6 Round Baler Belt Drive Roll Service 4 29 2017.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Removing the Net Spreader Roll from a 600 Series Baler*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/

*
View attachment Removing the Net Spreader Roll from a 600 Series Baler 5 29 2017.pdf
*


----------



## mike10

*Repairing a Disc Cutter Bar Module*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

Disassembly
View attachment Repairing a Disc Cutter Bar Module Diassembly 6 11 2017.pdf_extract.pdf


Assembly
View attachment Repairing a Disc Cutter Bar Module Assembly 6 11 2017.pdf_extract.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Skid Loader Engine will not Start*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment Loader will not Start 6 17 2017.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Starting Circuit Wiring Diagrams for LX, LS, and L models from 1994 to 2012*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

*LX and Early LS with Metal Instrument Panels
View attachment LX and Early LS with Metal Instrumetn Panels 6 25 2017.pdf
*

*Late LS Models with Plastic Instrument Panels and LS.B Models
View attachment Late LS and LS.B Wiring Diagrams 6 25 2017.pdf
*

*Early L100 Models with Rectangular Work Lights
View attachment Early L100 Wiring Diagram 7 1 2017.pdf
*


----------



## mike10

*Roll a Bar Rake Gearbox Repair*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment Roll a Bar Rake Gearbox Repair 6 27 2017.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Sealed Bearings with Locking Collars*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment Sealed Bearings with Locking Collars 7 2 2014.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Twine Tubes do not Return*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment Twine Tubes do not Return 7 8 2017.pdf


----------



## mike10

*External Alarm for a Roll Belt Baler*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment External Full Bale Alarm for Roll Belt Baler 7 16 2017.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Insufficient Net Spread on BR and Roll Belt Balers*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment Insufficient Net Coverage of Bale with BR and Roll Belt Balers 7 23 2017.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Chain on Left Side of Wide Pickup Comes Off*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment Left Pickup Chain Come Off.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Removing the Wide Pickup From a 5X6 BR Baler*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment Removing a Wide Pickup from a BR 5x6 Baler 8 11 2017.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Twine does not Cut*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment Twine Does not Cut 8 17 2017.pdf


*Update 9 16 2017*
View attachment Twine Does not Cut 9 16 2017.pdf


----------



## mike10

*1411, 1412, H7230, H7330 Bevel Gearbox Failures*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment 1411 1412 H7230, H7330 Bevel Gearbox Failue 8 29 2017.pdf


----------



## mike10

*1411, 1412, H7230, H7330 Bevel Gearbox Repair*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment Repairing a 1411 1412 H7230 H7330 Bevel Gearbox 9 7 2017.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Removing Top Tailgate Rolls*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment Removing Top Tailgate Rolls 9 16 2017.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Replacing Outer Shoe Ledger Plate *

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment Replacing Outer Shoe Ledger Plates 10 1 2017.pdf


----------



## mike10

Auto-Wrap Will Not Trip or Trips Late Making a Larger Bale

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment Auto Wrap Not Tripping 10 21 2017.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Timing a LS180, LS190 for Injection Pump Removal*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment Timing a LS180 LS190 for Injectin Pump Removal 11 08 2017.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Replacing Shafts in Metric Drivelines*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment Replacing Shafts in Metric Drivelines 11 18 2017.pdf


----------



## mike10

*New Holland Grinder Mixer Information*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment New Holland Grinder Mixer Information 12 4 2017.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Replacing the Pickup Drive Belt 565, 570, 575*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment Replacing the Pickup Drive Belt 3 8 2018.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Separating a Discbine Cutterbar Where the Drive Shaft is Stuck in the Pinions*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment Separating a Cutter Bar.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Repairing the Discbine Roll Drive Gearbox*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment Repairing the Discbine Roll Gearbox 5 13 2018.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Replacing the Knife Arm Roller Retained by Peening*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment Replacing the Knife Arm Roller Retained by Peening 5 26 2018.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Adjusting the Plunger and Knives 500 and BC Series Balers*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment Adjusting Plunger and Knives 500 and BC Series 6 7 2018.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Overheating of the Stationary Roll*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment Overheating of the Stationary Roll 7 15 2018 .pdf


----------



## mike10

*Cab Upgrade L100 Skid Loader Schematics*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment L175 Cab Upgrade Drawings.pdf


----------



## mike10

*BR 2.0 Wide Pickup Stuffer with Center Bearing Support Repair*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment Removing the pickup.pdf


View attachment Disassemble Stuffer1.pdf


View attachment Preparing Stuffer for Reassembly1.pdf


View attachment Install the stuffer1.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Auto-Wrap Trips but does not Start the Tying Process*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/


----------



## mike10

*BR Wrapping Process Starts Automatically at any Size Bale*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment BR Wrapping Process Starts Automatically at any Size Bale.pdf


----------



## mike10

*Sharpening Net Knives*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. http://www.haytalk.c...ips-and-tricks/

View attachment Sharpening Net Knives.pdf


*To keep this thread manageable, please do not post on this thread. Post any of your questions or problems on the machinery forum where all can learn.*


----------



## mike10

*Bale Shape Indicator Bars Do Not Go To The Bottom After Ejecting a Bale*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. *https://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/*

View attachment Bale Shape.pdf


*To keep this thread manageable, please do not post on this thread. Post any of your questions or problems on the machinery forum where all can learn.*


----------



## mike10

*Roll Belt Baler Fault Codes*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. *https://www.haytalk....ips-and-tricks/*

View attachment Fault Codes.pdf


*To keep this thread manageable, please do not post on this thread. Post any of your questions or problems on the machinery forum where all can learn.*


----------



## mike10

*Removing Take Up Arm Rolls From a 4x5 and 5x5 Baler*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. *https://www.haytalk....ips-and-tricks/*

View attachment Alternative Method of Removing Take Up Arm Rolls.pdf


*To keep this thread manageable, please do not post on this thread. Post any of your questions or problems on the machinery forum where all can learn.*


----------



## mike10

*Removing the Cutter Bar Drive Shaft from 9 and 10 foot Discbines*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. *https://www.haytalk....ips-and-tricks/*

View attachment Removing Cutter Bar Drvie Shaft 9 and 10 ft Discbines.pdf


*To keep this thread manageable, please do not post on this thread. Post any of your questions or problems on the machinery forum where all can learn.*


----------



## mike10

*BR Baler Operator Panel Will Not Turn On or Alarm Sounds Continuously and No Buttons Function*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. *https://www.haytalk....ips-and-tricks/*

View attachment BR Operators Panel Will Not Come On.pdf


*To keep this thread manageable, please do not post on this thread. Post any of your questions or problems on the machinery forum where all can learn.*


----------



## mike10

*Troubleshooting the BR Series Baler Net Errors*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. *https://www.haytalk....ips-and-tricks/*

*To keep this thread manageable, please do not post on this thread. Post any of your questions or problems on the machinery forum where all can learn.*


----------



## mike10

*L200 Series Air Conditioner Wiring Schematic*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. *https://www.haytalk....ips-and-tricks/*

View attachment L200 Series Air Conditioner Wiring Schematic 1.pdf


*To keep this thread manageable, please do not post on this thread. Post any of your questions or problems on the machinery forum where all can learn.*


----------



## mike10

*Discbine Cutter Bar Removal, Disassembly, Assembly and Installation*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. *https://www.haytalk....ips-and-tricks/*

View attachment Discbine Cutter Bar Removal, Disassembly and Assembly part 1.pdf


View attachment Discbine Cutter Bar Removal, Disassembly and Assembly part 2.pdf


*To keep this thread manageable, please do not post on this thread. Post any of your questions or problems on the machinery forum where all can learn.*


----------



## mike10

*Replacing the Sledge Roll Idler on a BR or Roll Belt Baler*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. *https://www.haytalk....ips-and-tricks/*

View attachment Replacing the Sledge Idler Gear on a BR and Roll Belt Baler.pdf


*To keep this thread manageable, please do not post on this thread. Post any of your questions or problems on the machinery forum where all can learn.*


----------



## mike10

*Troubleshooting Flow Chart for Net Error Message on BR Balers*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. *https://www.haytalk....ips-and-tricks/*

View attachment Net Troubleshooting Flow Chart.pdf


*To keep this thread manageable, please do not post on this thread. Post any of your questions or problems on the machinery forum where all can learn.*


----------



## mike10

*Strange Occurrences On Roll Belt Balers*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. *https://www.haytalk....ips-and-tricks/


To keep this thread manageable, please do not post on this thread. Post any of your questions or problems on the machinery forum where all can learn.*


----------



## mike10

*Changing the Profile of the Duckbill Activation Slot*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. *https://www.haytalk....ips-and-tricks/


To keep this thread manageable, please do not post on this thread. Post any of your questions or problems on the machinery forum where all can learn.*


----------



## mike10

*Roll Belt Net Will Not Start/Shreds*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. *https://www.haytalk....ips-and-tricks/


To keep this thread manageable, please do not post on this thread. Post any of your questions or problems on the machinery forum where all can learn.*


----------



## mike10

*Repairing Bale Air Tension System*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. *https://www.haytalk....ips-and-tricks/


To keep this thread manageable, please do not post on this thread. Post any of your questions or problems on the machinery forum where all can learn.*


----------



## mike10

*Replacing Left Lower Roll Bearing on 9 ft and 10 ft Discbines *

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. *https://www.haytalk....ips-and-tricks/


To keep this thread manageable, please do not post on this thread. Post any of your questions or problems on the machinery forum where all can learn.*


----------



## mike10

*850 Round Baler Wiring Diagram*

Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. *https://www.haytalk....ips-and-tricks/


To keep this thread manageable, please do not post on this thread. Post any of your questions or problems on the machinery forum where all can learn.*


----------



## mike10

*Haybine Standard Gurad Straightening Tool*


Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. *https://www.haytalk....ips-and-tricks/


To keep this thread manageable, please do not post on this thread. Post any of your questions or problems on the machinery forum where all can learn.*


----------



## mike10

*Weasler Over Running Clutch Repair*


Index for all repair procedures in this forum thread. *https://www.haytalk....ips-and-tricks/


To keep this thread manageable, please do not post on this thread. Post any of your questions or problems on the machinery forum where all can learn.*


----------



## mike10

*Take Up arm roll R&R* *4x5 & 5x5 Balers* 


ndex for all repair procedures in this forum thread. *https://www.haytalk....ips-and-tricks/


To keep this thread manageable, please do not post on this thread. Post any of your questions or problems on the machinery forum where all can learn.*


----------

